# Cheshire Cat is now in The Hot Seat!



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat.
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat.
5. Ralphy has left The Hot Seat.
6. Boozercruiser has left The Hot Seat.
7. Gail.S has left The Hot Seat.
8. Lydiag has left the The Hot Seat.
9. Arachne has left The Hot Seat.
10. Bobw235 has left The Hot Seat.
11. fureverywhere has left The Hot Seat.
12. Gia has just left The Hot Seat.









*13. Cheshire Cat is now in The Hot Seat.
*
14 Whatinthe 
15. Shalimar
16. Lon
17. Mariana
18. Mattc

Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? I don't really know, as that is for you to decide. The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 2 days (around 48 hours) answering questions as and when they can. 
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina, Sifuphil, Ralphy, Boozercruiser, Gail.S, Lydiag, Arachne, Bob 235, fureverywhere and Gia all did a rather lovely job in answering their particular questions. I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which is very nice.
*
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is Cheshire Cat.

**



*


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Cheshire Cat, and welcome to The Hot Seat.
I hope you will all give her a very nice welcome, and ask her some good questions.
She is a lovely little pussy cat who purrs a lot, and likes to be stroked.
I know, because I have actually met her!
Please treat her nice.

She is rather shy though! 







Cheshire Cat.
That is a very lovely forum name you have there.
Can you tell us why you chose that particular name?
I take it you do like pussy cats, and do you have any?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello Kenny and all. .   I will do my best to answer any questions thrown my way.

The first time I ever joined a forum, a family history one, I tried to join as my name, which is Joy,but it wasn't accepted.  As I live in Cheshire and love cats, it was a very easy choice! .  I have kept that name on other forums which are over 50 ones. 

I have had cats all my life.  My present cat is a mackerel striped tabby who adopted me through a cats protection society.  He was about a year old when he chose me!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Hello Kenny and all. .   I will do my best to answer any questions thrown my way.
> 
> The first time I ever joined a forum, a family history one, I tried to join as my name, which is Joy,but it wasn't accepted.  As I live in Cheshire and love cats, it was a very easy choice! .  I have kept that name on other forums which are over 50 ones.
> 
> I have had cats all my life.  My present cat is a mackerel striped tabby who adopted me through a cats protection society.  He was about a year old when he chose me!



And thank you for that very informative and nice reply Cheshire Cat.
I do have more questions I would like to ask you, but I will save them until later.
You may find any questions coming in a little bit slow at the moment.
I think America in particular is only just waking up and getting out of bed!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm just getting out of bed *yaaaaawn*

Oh, Cheshire Puss, i didn't see you standing there.

Here's a question for you ... if you could have an unlimited number of cats, would you?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello SifuPhil 

Much as I love cats I wouldn't like to be over run by them.  All credit to those who do and give them a good home.   I don't think the neighbours would be happy either!  

I have had a pair of cats in the past, so that would be my limit.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Ya Sexy, how did Kenny talk you into this


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

And are you missing me :love_heart:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Ya Sexy, how did Kenny talk you into this



Haha!!!  He has his ways!!  You know what he's like.  When's it your turn?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> And are you missing me :love_heart:



Do I know you M ?   layful:

Yes, the place is not the same without you!!  Some might disagree though, lol 
Hurry up back.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha ha back, never ever.  Then who would I be ,there are so many.  Recon you would like the brown eyed one with the nice smile , Morse.xx

So CC would you prefer to be sitting in the Hot Seat or a Cat on a Hot Tin Roof

Don't worry people ask sensible questions later


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha Ha I ain't coming back I left.  That is if I ever left, finding me is the hard part

So CC have you always been a North Country girl.   I would like to move to Spain or France and soak up the sunshine or the heady smell of the lavender fields .  How about you?


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey, Cat! Welcome to the seat, as a former occupant I'll have to say that most questions asked here are more on the whimsical side of things than of the probing. Anyhoo, my first question is: What is the most scared you have ever been?


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Cat  

You will do just fine here! - no worry.  - -   I will like to ask you this please:    Beside kitty cats - what do you LOVE ?  and why?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Well I see that you are already doing very well CC.
And as you seem to be getting questions about Pussy Cats, I will ask you an animal one.

I would like to know, what animal best represents you, apart from Pussies?
And why? :sentimental:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Ha ha back, never ever.  Then who would I be ,there are so many.  Recon you would like the brown eyed one with the nice smile , Morse.xx
> 
> So CC would you prefer to be sitting in the Hot Seat or a Cat on a Hot Tin Roof
> 
> Don't worry people ask sensible questions later




Well this pussycat hates the hot sun, so I will soon leap off that roof and hope the hot seat has cooled down a little.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Ha Ha I ain't coming back I left.  That is if I ever left, finding me is the hard part
> 
> So CC have you always been a North Country girl.   I would like to move to Spain or France and soak up the sunshine or the heady smell of the lavender fields .  How about you?



Yes born and bred in Doncaster but came south to Cheshire in my teens.  I'm happy here so no thoughts at all of moving abroad.   I'm like the cat in the previous post, I don't like the hot sun.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Hey, Cat! Welcome to the seat, as a former occupant I'll have to say that most questions asked here are more on the whimsical side of things than of the probing. Anyhoo, my first question is: What is the most scared you have ever been?



Hello Gail 

That's a hard one to answer as I am not a very confident person.  There isn't any one thing that springs to mind but maybe meeting Kenny was pretty close, lol!!   Sorry, only joking BC, you aren't in the least bit scary. 

I can remember when I was very young being chased by a youth when walking through a field of ponies.  I think he was from a traveling family (we called them gypsies in those days) and I ran as fast as my little legs would let me.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hi Cat
> 
> You will do just fine here! - no worry.  - -   I will like to ask you this please:    Beside kitty cats - what do you LOVE ?  and why?



Hi Gia 

Apart from hubby and family, I have a love of CHOCOLATE!!  It's a weakness of mine, no wonder I have plenty of padding!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Well I see that you are already doing very well CC.
> And as you seem to be getting questions about Pussy Cats, I will ask you an animal one.
> 
> I would like to know, what animal best represents you, apart from Pussies?
> And why? :sentimental:



Apart from a cat, I am always being called a cheeky monkey, so I reckon that must be me!  What do you think? Lol


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

I have this image as a bed throw





Two questions-
Okay we've established you are a cat person, have you ever loved any dogs?

What would be a dream vacation? Where would you go? Who would you take? What would you see?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I have this image as a bed throw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello 

As a child I always wanted a dog.  I got my wish in my early teens when we got a Cairn Terrier.  Unfortunately he was a biter and one day when I got home from work he wasn't there.  My step father had taken him to the vets to be put down. . I was very upset.  I do have a reminder on my hand where his teeth sunk in.  I have never yearned for a dog since although I do like them. 

As mentioned in a previous post, I have never wanted to go abroad so I'm a home bird.  I love holidaying (vacation) on the Yorkshire coast here in the UK so that is would be the answer as to my dream place.  It's a beautiful coastline and moorland and forests inland.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 10, 2016)

Cat. if you had to pick one, what was the best year of your life?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi ChesireCat .. if you could change the world for the better, in any way, what would you change?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Cat. if you had to pick one, what was the best year of your life?



Not one but two.  1983 and 1985 when my sons were born.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Hi ChesireCat .. if you could change the world for the better, in any way, what would you change?



Hello Pinky 

Love and Peace would be great, everyone living in harmony.  I don't suppose that will never happen in my lifetime.  

John Lennon's Imagine sums it up

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/johnlennon/imagine.html


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Apart from a cat, I am always being called a cheeky monkey, so I reckon that must be me!  What do you think? Lol



A cheeky Monkey really does seem to capture your personality just right.
Having met you four times, I should know!!!nthego:

Now then...

What messages would you send to an advanced Alien Species?
Would you send a message of peace, or asked to be 'beamed up' for instance! 

[h=3][/h]


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 10, 2016)

Okay, Cat, I have another question, what is your least favorite food?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Cat, what is the most important life lesson you have learned?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> A cheeky Monkey really does seem to capture your personality just right.
> Having met you four times, I should know!!!nthego:
> 
> Now then...
> ...



A message of peace would definitely be high on the list.  As I am firmly planted on Cheshire soil they would have to come to me.   Maybe they could transport me back to school days.  I was so shy and hard at making friends in those days, so with the more confidence I have now, I might fair better than I did then.  It would be interesting to see where life takes me after that!!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Okay, Cat, I have another question, what is your least favorite food?



Salads!  I don't like lettuce and all salads come with rabbit food!  Take the lettuce away, then I can eat the rest. 

I dont like like highly spiced food either, I take no pleasure in perspiring over a bowl of very hot curry.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hi Cat, what is the most important life lesson you have learned?




Hi Shalimar 

Life's too short, if you want to do it, do it !!  As long as it doesn't harm anyone.  My OH shares that sentiment too.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey, Cat, not another question and wildly off topic but I found a neat puzzle on the Internet you might like. Had to share but couldn't figure out how to resize picture. Anyway it's a Cat Stacking Game, for only $19.99 - Each set includes six cats in various poses. Laser cut, solid teak, cats come in 4 different sets including a vast array of poses such as, "stretch & yawn", "play time", "shrug of indifference," and "feed me or I'll bite your legs." Cats measure approx. 1" x 1".






Of course these are too expensive, given the tiny size, but you gotta admit perfect for a cat lover.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

So then Puddy Tat.layful: :sentimental:
I see from the song that you are always creepin' up on Tweety there.
I take it you would want to be friends with Tweety?

So do you have any Tweeties at home then? 





TWEETY:
I am a little, tiny, bird. My name is Tweety Pie
I live inside my bird cage, a-hanging way up high
I like to swing upon my perch and sing my little song
But there's a tat that's after me and won't let me alone


I taut I taw a puddy tat a creepin' up on me
I did! I taw a puddy tat as plain as he could be!


SYLVESTER:
I am that great big bad old cat, Sylvester is my name
I only have one aim in life and that is very plain
I want to catch that little bird and eat him right away
But just as I get close to him, this is what he'll say


I taut I taw a puddy tat a creepin' up on me
You bet he taw a puddy tat, that puddy tat is me!


TWEETY:
That puddy tat is very bad, he sneaks up from behind
I don't think I would like it if I knew what's on his mind
I have a strong suspicion that his plans for me aren't good
I am inclined to think that he would eat me if he could


SYLVESTER:
I'd like to eat that sweetie pie when he leaves his cage
But I can never catch him, It throws me in a rage
You bet I'd eat that little bird if I could just get near
But every time that I approach, this is all I hear


TWEETY:
I taut I taw a puddy tat a creepin' up on me
I did! I taw a puddy tat as plain as he could be!


And when I sing that little song, my mistress knows he's back
She grabs her broom and brings it down upon Sylvester's back
*So listen you bad puddy tat, let's both be friends and see*
*My mistress will not chase you if you sing this song with me*

TWEETY (Spoken): Come on now, like a good cat
SYLVESTER (Spoken): Oh, all right. Sufferin' Succotash!


TWEETY & SYLVESTER:
I taut I taw a puddy tat a creepin' up on me
I did! I taw a puddy tat as plain as he could be!


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you, Cat ......   Chocolate....yum!     Thank you! 

** If I can ask you one more question please........ I wonder what is you most favorite song?    ........... thanks!  xo


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Hey, Cat, not another question and wildly off topic but I found a neat puzzle on the Internet you might like. Had to share but couldn't figure out how to resize picture. Anyway it's a Cat Stacking Game, for only $19.99 - Each set includes six cats in various poses. Laser cut, solid teak, cats come in 4 different sets including a vast array of poses such as, "stretch & yawn", "play time", "shrug of indifference," and "feed me or I'll bite your legs." Cats measure approx. 1" x 1".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh!  I love those, wonder if they're available in the UK ?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

I have some naughty Sweeties and chocolate, will that do Kenny ?    Lol


----------



## mariana (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi CheshireCat---what would be the frst thing you did or bought, if you won the lottery ---a couple of million pounds say.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Gia said:


> Thank you, Cat ......   Chocolate....yum!     Thank you!
> 
> ** If I can ask you one more question please........ I wonder what is you most favorite song?    ........... thanks!  xo



That's a hard one because I haven't a favourite.  I like songs with nice meaningful words.. Ed Sheerans, Thinking Out Loud, was a recent favourite.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> I have some naughty Sweeties and chocolate, will that do Kenny ?    Lol



Of course they will CC.
You KNOW that I am a sucker for anything sweet! 
This includes you! :sentimental:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

mariana said:


> Hi CheshireCat---what would be the frst thing you did or bought, if you won the lottery ---a couple of million pounds say.



Hi Mariana 

After looking after my family, it would probably be a new car.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

mariana said:


> Hi CheshireCat---what would be the frst thing you did or bought, if you won the lottery ---a couple of million pounds say.



Oh! Hi Mariana.
Thank you for asking CC that question.
I know she is loaded anyway, but not by a couple of million pounds!

Now then CC...

If you could master one skill you don't have right now.
What would it be?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you for your questions.  It is bedtime here in the UK so I will say goodnight and look in tomorrow to see if I have any more to answer.  

I go out to work so it will be in my afternoon when I pop in.

Goodnight and enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Oh! Hi Mariana.
> Thank you for asking CC that question.
> I know she is loaded anyway, but not by a couple of million pounds!
> 
> ...



The ability to know when you are posting at the same time as me!!
How many times does that happen? Lol

Goodnight Kenny xx


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Thank you for your questions.  It is bedtime here in the UK so I will say goodnight and look in tomorrow to see if I have any more to answer.
> 
> I go out to work so it will be in my afternoon when I pop in.
> 
> Goodnight and enjoy the rest of your day.



And thank you very much for a very interesting day of answering questions Cheshire Cat.
I have found you most interesting and enJOYable. :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm lost but you done good!:love_heart:


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Joy, if you could have a choice of any man in the world as a spare, who would it be and why?

And if you could be any woman in the world who would it be , and not the wife of the first question xx ?

And no fibs 

Other , have you ever shot anybody by accident , if not do you fancy starting?

Plus have you ever run over a cat, dog , duck or other jay walker of note.   I am waiting for a dog, but two out of three ain't bad


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't know what you are on their Anglo.
But whatever it is.
I don't want any! layful: nthego:

Now for a sensible question! 

Apart from me being your bestest friend...

What are you most grateful for? 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 11, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I don't know what you are on their Anglo.
> But whatever it is.
> I don't want any! layful: nthego:
> 
> ...



Being so lovable, why you asking me,  I am not in the chair?


----------



## mariana (Apr 11, 2016)

Is it still Cheshire Cat---if so, what made you decide to come on a site like this ?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

mariana said:


> Is it still Cheshire Cat---if so, what made you decide to come on a site like this ?



Yes Mariana.
Cheshire Cat has agreed to be in The Hot Seat until around 6.00pm London time tomorrow.
Then I do believe that YOU are willing to step up to the plate if no one above you steps forward before then?
Thank you.

CC...

If you could use technology to do one thing, what would it be?

For instance.
Would you choose to use technology to make improvements to the environment? Health care? Transportation?
What?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Joy, if you could have a choice of any man in the world as a spare, who would it be and why?   *Popeye he's so handsome and those muscles are to die for!  Needs to chuck away his pipe though! *
> 
> And if you could be any woman in the world who would it be , and not the wife of the first question xx ?  *Nobody, I'm purrrfect as I am. *layful:
> 
> ...



Answers above!!!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Being so lovable, why you asking me,  I am not in the chair?



So are you offering to step up to the plate, and offer yourself to sit in The Hot Seat then Anglo?
That would be very nice of you.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I don't know what you are on their Anglo.
> But whatever it is.
> I don't want any! layful: nthego:
> 
> ...




I still have my health and happy.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

mariana said:


> Is it still Cheshire Cat---if so, what made you decide to come on a site like this ?



By accident really.!    I think I mentioned in a previous post that I started on a forum connected with family history.  The quiz board on that site closed down so a kind member started her own web site for us few quizzes.  This eventually closed but she found us a site where we could carry on doing our quizzes and games. That was the over 50s site you already know!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes Mariana.
> Cheshire Cat has agreed to be in The Hot Seat until around 6.00pm London time tomorrow.
> Then I do believe that YOU are willing to step up to the plate if no one above you steps forward before then?
> Thank you.
> ...



A robot to do my ironing would be fantastic!  And occasionally cook me a nice meal.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> A robot to do my ironing would be fantastic!  And occasionally cook me a nice meal.



I know what you want Joy...

A....





 layful:nthego:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes Kenny, the blue one would be perfect!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheshire Cat, I used to be shy, so I hesitate asking questions, but here is an easy one:  

If you look out the windows of your house or apartment, what do you see?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Cheshire Cat, I used to be shy, so I hesitate asking questions, but here is an easy one:
> 
> If you look out the windows of your house or apartment, what do you see?



Hello Nancy 

Outside the front window there are houses across the road, so looking at neighbour's homes.   Immediately outside is our small front garden with a lawn surrounded with small shrubs and rose bushes.  We have a driveway where our cars are parked.

Outside of our back windows is more attractive where we have a lawned garden with a couple of fish ponds as well as garden sheds and greenhouse.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Continuing on from Nancy's question Joy, where you are living sounds very nice indeed.
But for whatever reason have you ever considered moving from where you live?
Possibly because of bad neighboursP
Or maybe you would like to move where I live by the seaside.
So as to live near me? :sentimental:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 11, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Continuing on from Nancy's question Joy, where you are living sounds very nice indeed.
> But for whatever reason have you ever considered moving from where you live?
> Possibly because of bad neighboursP
> Or maybe you would like to move where I live by the seaside.
> So as to live near me? :sentimental:



Hi Kenny 

You know I love where you live but I am very happy where I am.       We have been very fortunate to have very good neighbours so that wouldn't have been a reason.   Hubby often says we should move to the Isle of Man as the pace of life is so much quieter than here but I'd hate to be trapped on an island.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Hi Kenny
> 
> You know I love where you live but I am very happy where I am.       We have been very fortunate to have very good neighbours so that wouldn't have been a reason.   Hubby often says we should move to the Isle of Man as the pace of life is so much quieter than here but I'd hate to be trapped on an island.



Yes Joy.
I must admit that having good neighbours matters an awful lot, particularly nowadays when good neighbours are hard to find.
Now then.

If you could have dinner with any one person, living or dead, who would that be, and why?


[h=3][/h]


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 11, 2016)

C-cat, what is one skill you can do better than the average person?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> C-cat, what is one skill you can do better than the average person?



Don't you worry Joy.
Your secret is safe with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS.
CC is shortly to leave The Hot Seat.
Ask her some more questions.
Please.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes Joy.
> I must admit that having good neighbours matters an awful lot, particularly nowadays when good neighbours are hard to find.
> Now then.
> 
> If you could have dinner with any one person, living or dead, who would that be, and why?




I'd love it to be my great grandmother, Caroline Wilson.  I would be able to ask her about her parents and many siblings and anything else she remembers regarding family history.   I still remember her, I was 6 when she died.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> C-cat, what is one skill you can do better than the average person?



I honestly don't think I am skilful at anything but I like to think I am good with people.  My job involves meeting all walks of life.  So I think my answer would be people skills.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> I honestly don't think I am skilful at anything but I like to think I am good with people.  My job involves meeting all walks of life.  So I think my answer would be people skills.



OOhhhhh CC, I see that you have the same skills as me.
As you can tell from this and the other forum, and from meeting me, I have wonderful people skills.
You and I are obviously very talented!  

Now then Joy...

How do you want to be remembered?

[h=3][/h]


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> OOhhhhh CC, I see that you have the same skills as me.
> As you can tell from this and the other forum, and from meeting me, I have wonderful people skills.
> You and I are obviously very talented!
> 
> ...



It would be nice to be remembered as a lover of family and cats. !


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Joy.
I am sorry that there haven't been a flood of questions for you here.
What questions you have been asked you have answered them impeccably.
And thank you for that.
I will release you from your Hot Seat at 8.00pm London time, in around 3 hours time.
So come on people, is there any more you would like to ask this lovely smiling Lady?
I would!

What is your fondest childhood memory Joy?
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Joy.
> I am sorry that there haven't been a flood of questions for you here.
> What questions you have been asked you have answered them impeccably.
> And thank you for that.
> ...



No worries regarding questions, it's been hard keeping up with those already set!  I have enjoyed answering them.

I think the answer to your question was being on holiday with my mother and grandmother in Mablethorpe.  That was when I was at my happiest.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

Ooooooh!  The post came out twice so deleted it!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> No worries regarding questions, it's been hard keeping up with those already set!  I have enjoyed answering them.
> 
> I think the answer to your question was being on holiday with my mother and grandmother in Mablethorpe.  That was when I was at my happiest.



I think I would have answered similar Joy.
I also have some lovely memories of family holidays.
Particularly by the seaside, and coming from Liverpool, there are lots of seasides there.
Now then...

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I think I would have answered similar Joy.
> I also have some lovely memories of family holidays.
> Particularly by the seaside, and coming from Liverpool, there are lots of seasides there.
> Now then...
> ...



No but I think there are lots of unexplained things going on!  I used to like watching Most Haunted just to see if anything is ever proved. nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> No but I think there are lots of unexplained things going on!  I used to like watching Most Haunted just to see if anything is ever proved. nthego:



I think I can only second what you say there Joy.
I certainly would not rule anything out like that.

Thank you for sitting in The Hot Seat.
Now I have dragged Mariana to it, strapped her in, and she is all set to go.

Come on people.
Give her a good grilling.
She can take it!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I think I can only second what you say there Joy.
> I certainly would not rule anything out like that.
> 
> Thank you for sitting in The Hot Seat.
> ...



Thank you Kenny, I enjoyed it. .   Good luck to Mariana.


----------

